# Breeder recommendation near Chicago or St Louis



## Dukeforever2020 (Jan 5, 2021)

Hi everyone

I am new to the forum so forgive me if I’m not posting in the correct place. As I said in my intro, I lost my beautiful perfect brown toy poodle Duke one month ago today. I am thinking Id like to welcome another pup into my home. Does anyone have a recommendation for a toy breeder somewhere nearish to Chicago or St Louis? I am open to traveling too. I am not really sure which color or gender yet. Possibly a brown or black boy or girl. Thank you in advance.
Jamie


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Try contacting the Great Lakes Poodle Club breeder referral: 
Breeder Referral: Marilyn Page | 815-557-9008 | [email protected]

Good luck, may you find the poodle of your dreams.


----------

